# R.I.P Capt. Jesse Arsola



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Another good man passed to the other side this morning. I have known Jesse for over 30 years. We made many trips to Matagorda, never without our surfboards, rod n reels and shotguns. I learned heaps from him and he will be greatly missed.

The dirty 30 club won't be the same with out him ...

RIP my brother ...


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*His last date*

Here's a picture Jesse sent me a few months back. He said he's not letting cancer keep him from doing what he loves !!

It was his last dirty 30 fat girl he dated !


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Incredible fisherman...when he learned he had cancer, he went on a big fish tear like no other. This winter, it was absolutely amazing to see happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RIP my friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Incredible fisherman...when he learned he had cancer, he went on a big fish tear like no other. This winter, it was absolutely amazing to see happen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture !! He truly had a knack for hooking up with them fat girls didn't he !!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sad news. RIP Capt Arsola


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Rest in peace my friend, you were truly an inspiration. One of the most down to earth and laid back people I have ever had the pleasure to hang with. May you catch all the giant fish and perfect swells in your next adventure, the sky was crying last night.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

RIP my friend ....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts, One good dude!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RIP :frown:


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

A def one of a kind. He will be missed for sure. See ya on the other side Jesse


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RIP. Personal best 28 inch with him


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Prayers to his family and those that knew him... Jesse was a great guy and guide and will be missed.


----------



## BUDC (Feb 13, 2014)

Kurt and I got to visit with Jesse yesterday. He and his family were ready. He's in Heaven now! We are going to miss that man.
Don


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RIP Capt Jesse, tight lines and calm bays up above. Cancer sucks


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Rest in peace. Another great man lost to cancer. Those winter trips to Baffin won't be the same.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P. Capt. Arsola, thoughts and prayers with the family


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for the family! Rest in peace my brother!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Never fished with Jesse, but met him on and off the water quite a few times; he was nothing but a class act. 
Prayers for the family. 
Rest in Peace


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Crushed*

Jesse - I am really, really going to miss you man. Great man, incredible fisherman, lover of all things wild. Rest in Peace my brother.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

RIP Capt. Jesse


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*those storms last night were no coincidence*

Jesse, you went out like you came in...with a bang!


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Fished with Jesse many times. Rest in Peace Brother! Prayers for Jesse and his family.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

RIP CAPT. He was a great surfer also.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up for the family


----------



## kkersh (Apr 5, 2012)

Rip Capt Jesse


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

*RIP*

Fished with Jesse several times.....always said " be sure to catchem cuz I am gonna walk behind you and for sure catchem" Hope he is enjoying his ice cold Corona in Heaven!!! Dearly missed!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

RIP brother. Prayers to his family.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

RIP


----------



## SonnyT (Feb 20, 2006)

R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Jesse, say hi to Mike Mosely


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Prayers for the family! RIP


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*Thanks my friend*

Though we only met Jesse and Mary Kay after they started building their house and we became neighbors, we grew to enjoy and love their friendship. Will cherish the memories of the fishing trips. One back in March really stands out. After Jesse's 3rd 28+ inch trout of the day, as I was taking his picture, he looked up into the sky and thanked the Lord for being so kind to him.

Randy & Charlotte


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

RIP. Glad to hear how loved and respected wildlife.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Last saw him at the boat show with Sarge. May you have endless flats with huge trout and reds with permit and bonefish mixed in. Thats heaven buddy.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Met Jesse on a couple of occasions. Just a genuine and humble Everyman who was always happy to share his knowledge and passion for fishing and the great outdoors. He will undoubtedly hookup with Mosley down around Matagorda Bay... and wade away... 
condolences to family and friends, he will be missed...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

https://video-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=75da1d7ec8e1942164c7b3b06b90c74d&oe=55672386

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Down South Lures said:


> Last saw him at the boat show with Sarge. May you have endless flats with huge trout and reds with permit and bonefish mixed in. Thats heaven buddy.


And no stingrays either!! Now that's heaven. So sad but rest in peace sir


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Jesse*

Never had the chance to meet him, but I read everything I came across that had his name on it. This is very sad news, especially for those who were close to him. The silver lining here seems to be, by all accounts he lived and loved life on HIS terms, I think many of us envy that, and could learn from it. I'm very sorry for your loss, a man as described will surely be missed.


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Jesse*

So sad to hear the news. Jesse was a good man, great teacher, and one heck of a fisherman. The trips to Baffin with Jesse and Rob Cumming were always full of surprises. I'll never forget Jesse sticking this girl a few feet away from me after giving me every opportunity to catch her. He was just that good and could catch fish when it seemed impossible. He's gone but won't be forgotten. Tight lines always Jesse......


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

RIP. St. Peter can use a good fisherman.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Godspeed Jesse.

I never had the opportunity to meet Jesse, but I know many people who have and not one has ever said a negative word directed his way. Says a lot when people speak of you that way when they don't have to.


----------



## PhishDude (Dec 29, 2005)

RIP Capt. Jesse


----------

